# my 6 week old husky x malamute/ lab puppy :)



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

hi this huenest


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a very pretty puppy, when do you get him, or do you have him allready._


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

aw what a very cute pup. Those bright blue eyes:001_wub:


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

ive got him already


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Hes very cute!!! 

6 weeks is a bit young to leave mum though.


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

hes not 6 weeks hes 8 weeks old i got it wrong lol


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Somemore picture


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww what lovely pics, im in love .:001_wub:_


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Tyler gives me that look!!!!! 

Thats the look of a stubborn dog! (im tylers case anyway)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, he's going to be very striking when he grows up!
gorgeous doggy....


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Love his eyes


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

fifemute said:


> Love his eyes


Do you reckon hes ears will stand up?


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

mariaparker2013 said:


> Do you reckon hes ears will stand up?


Could well do with the husky/mal in him.

pic 3 is cute with them turned over.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful boy with those eyes. i wonder how big he will turn out?


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thankyou very much for all ur wonderful comments me and huenest have just sat here and read them all 1 ear is starting to go up we will wait and see he sleeps with them up lol :001_tt1:


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Awwwwww sleepy head


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He's so gorgeous and with those eyes,wow. 
He is going to be a real stunner when he grows up.


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just took this outside <3


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Look at that big bear head! :001_tt1:


----------

